# Snow in Spain.....in July!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

This is an _exclusive_ for Expat Forum.....the premier site for British Expats! 

This photo was taken _this morning_ in Guadix....in the Granada province.

The temperature where I was standing was mid thirties....and rising!

Yet on the hills surrounding the town......we have SNOW! 










Remember....you saw it here first!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> This is an _exclusive_ for Expat Forum.....the premier site for British Expats!
> 
> This photo was taken _this morning_ in Guadix....in the Granada province.
> 
> ...


OMG! But doesnt it look fabulous! we will be ok as long as we still down here .... so no hiking !!!! Im assuming this is normal Xtreme because of the height of the mountains ? or am I been stupid !!!  which is always possible on a Monday!

sue lane:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Talking about Guadix, this is a town definitely worth visiting. XTreme will tell you more but it is a quite fascinating town in a very interesting area of the Granada province. Easy to get to from Málaga etc


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> I'm assuming this is normal Xtreme because of the height of the mountains ? or am I been stupid !!!


Yes and Yes Sue! 

I think it's not so much the mountains are high.......but the sky is low!

I'd have no problem climbing that....I'm not frightened of heights. Only widths!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Yes and Yes Sue!
> 
> I think it's not so much the mountains are high.......but the sky is low!
> 
> I'd have no problem climbing that....I'm not frightened of heights. Only widths!


ha ha! youve been very gentle with me in your reply Xtreme! It does look gorgeous though .... despite the low sky !

Sue x 

by the way I didnt EDIT this as shown in the Edit box below! I keep clicking bloomin edit instead of reply!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> ha ha! youve been very gentle with me in your reply Xtreme! It does look gorgeous though .... despite the low sky !
> 
> Sue x
> 
> by the way I didnt EDIT this as shown in the Edit box below! I keep clicking bloomin edit instead of reply!


You always seem to go crazy on a Monday Sue! You been Livin' La Vida Loca again?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You always seem to go crazy on a Monday Sue! You been Livin' La Vida Loca again?


Its my true self! I only start calming down as the week wears on and work forces me into sensbility!!! ...then the weekend gives me time to come into my own! and it all starts again! like a hamster on a wheel :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> gives me time to come into my own!


Too much information Sue! 

You're really on a roll today aren't you?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Too much information Sue!
> 
> You're really on a roll today aren't you?


Behave yourself! taking it out of context again! You will have Jo having to moderate one of the moderators! .... Sue


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Even on the south of the Sierra Nevada there is still some snow (not as much though). (It must be the latest it has been there). Down on the coast (Costa Tropical) in Salobrena on the beach you can still see the snow - from Monte de los Almendros just outside the town of Salobrena you can see the snow from many of the villas.

Bit too hazy to get a good photo. Won't last many more days!

James


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

JamesSalobrena said:


> Even on the south of the Sierra Nevada there is still some snow (not as much though). (It must be the latest it has been there). Down on the coast (Costa Tropical) in Salobrena on the beach you can still see the snow - from Monte de los Almendros just outside the town of Salobrena you can see the snow from many of the villas.
> 
> Bit too hazy to get a good photo. Won't last many more days!
> 
> James


Hi James .... arent we all sooooooooooo lucky ... we have the sun the sea and the sand ..... and not only can we see the mountains but we have the snow on top too! I sometimes forget how beautiful it is - and how lucky I am to live here ..... Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hi James .... arent we all sooooooooooo lucky ... we have the sun the sea and the sand ..... and not only can we see the mountains but we have the snow on top too! I sometimes forget how beautiful it is - and how lucky I am to live here ..... Sue


I second that!! Its so easy to take it for granted isnt it!

Jo xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi James .... arent we all sooooooooooo lucky ... we have the sun the sea and the sand ..... and not only can we see the mountains but we have the snow on top too! I sometimes forget how beautiful it is - and how lucky I am to live here ..... Sue


Indeed it is easy to take it for granted. Although working with clients I often need to talk about all the advantages. Today though has been absolutely great - perfect visibility after a couple of weeks of misty starts to the day and generally poor visibility - unfortunately I think the snow has now gone from the southern side of the Sierra Nevada - although from the garden which I spent all day toiling in I don't see all the mountains.

James


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

JamesSalobrena said:


> although from the garden which I spent all day toiling in I don't see all the mountains.
> 
> James


It's a bit hot for that isn't it James?! :faint:


----------

